# Vorstellung



## ReinerG (2. Aug. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mich als neuer User kurz vorstellen.
Ich heiße Reiner und wohne in Dortmund.
Ich habe seit 13 Jahren einen Teich. Ich hatte ihn von dem Vorbesitzer übernommen und so gut wie keine Ahnung gehabt.
Nun habe ich ihn vergrössert und beginne ganz von vorn. Da dieses Neuland für mich ist, freue ich mich auf viele spannende Themen rund um den Teich in diesem Forum. Demnächst folgen natürlich auch Fotos, und sicher die ein oder andere Frage.

Lieben Gruß

Reiner


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

:willkommen Reiner,
dann wünsche ich dir viel Spass hier im Forum.Es gibt ja jede Menge Lesestoff und ganz viele User,die dir wertvolle Tipps geben können. Stell doch mal Fotos ein, dann kann man dir noch bessere Ratschläge geben
LG Claudi


----------



## Joerg (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Reiner,
:Willkommen2

Wir freuen uns schon auf die Bilder und Fragen.


----------



## lissbeth66 (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

:willkommen

Hier wird Dir sicherlich geholfen. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung .


----------



## Gladiator (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

:Willkommen2

Hallo Reiner 

wir finden sicher passende antworten für dich, weil ja viele den Teich neu bauen


----------



## ReinerG (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo zusammen,
danke für die liebe Begrüßung.
Momentan sieht es noch sehr nach Baustelle und Improvisation aus, ich werde trotzdem beizeiten mal ein Bildchen oder mehr einstellen.

LG
Reiner


----------



## ReinerG (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo zusammen,
wie versprochen nun 3 Bildchen von meinem Projekt.
 

So sah das Ganze einmal aus. Es wurde also höchste Zeit, dieses zu ändern. 

 

Also Spaten raus und ran an das Graben. 
Danach konnte ich mir im Stehen an den Füßen kratzen 

 

Und so sieht es momentan aus. Natürlich möchte ich die Umrandung nicht nur mit Kieselsteinen bewerkstelligen.
Vorschläge zur Gestaltung sind mir sehr willkommen.

Liebe Grüße 
Reiner


----------



## HAnniGAP (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Sieht doch schon TOLL aus!


----------



## blackpainter (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

sieht ganz gut aus...es werden noch Taten folgen..das ist wie eine Sucht


----------



## Gladiator (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

also das mit den Kieselsteinen ist doch garnicht so schlecht..

ich hab auch nur steine rundherum 


was möchtest du denn? steinplatten oder was/ in welche richtung..


----------



## ReinerG (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Ich habe da eher an nicht ganz so dicke,  aufeinander geschichtete Natursteine aus dem Steinbruch gedacht.
Die Kieselsteine dann entweder ganz weg, oder nur als dünnen Streifen bis zum Wasser. Der Rand sollte dann auch nicht ganz so breit sein wie er jetzt ist, nur möchte ich im Moment die Folie nicht abschneiden, vielleicht kommen mir noch andere Ideen, oder ich lasse mich durch Bilder im Forum inspirieren.

LG
Reiner


----------



## ReinerG (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Nun habe ich auch ein Album angelegt. Dort ist der Umbau etwas anschaulicher dargestellt.
LG
Reiner


----------



## Gladiator (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Also hast du schon eine Kapillarsperre? sonst solltest du mit dem resten der folie noch das machen^^


----------



## tomsteich (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Reiner,

ich empfehle Dir auch die Kieselsteine zu entfernen und stattdessen die Folie rundherum zwischen 2 schönen Steinen einzuklemmen, d.h. hoch stehen zu lassen. 

Der aktuelle Stand laut Deinen Bildern hat den Nachteil, dass Deine Folie an vielen Stellen noch zu sehen und der UV-Strahlung ausgesetzt ist. Diese kannst Du z.B. mit einer grünen Ufermatte bedecken und anschließend bepflanzen. 

Das ist natürlich alles auch Geschmackssache. Aber mir gefielen hier einige größere Steine und ein begrüntes, dicht bewachsenes Ufer mehr als eine unnatürliche Kiesgrube. 

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## lissbeth66 (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Ich find auch das das schon gut aussieht , Kapillarsperre ist wahrscheinlich wirklich angebracht aber was mich mehr interessiert ist ...sind das wirklich nur 60 cm Tiefe mit 40 Goldfischen drin ?


----------



## ReinerG (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo zusammen,
eine Kapillarsperre werde ich noch machen, danke für den Tipp.
Es stimmt, es sieht momentan noch wie eine Kiesgrube aus, aber das soll ja geändert werden.
Die Folie in Steinen einklemmen wird wohl mein Favorit werden.
Ich habe die tiefste Stelle noch einmal gemessen, es kommen rund 70 cm dabei raus. Ich finde, 40 Goldfische sind nicht zuviel, oder?

LG
Reiner


----------



## Joerg (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Reiner,
 40 Goldfische sind schon viel und wenn es wieder sehr kalt wird sind 40cm Eis auf dem Teich.
Die wachsen auch sehr schnell und vermehren sich ordentlich.

Du hast ja noch etwas Folie in Reserve, ich habe davon auch schon Gebrauch gemacht und vergrößert.
Zusätzlich zu den möglichen Problemen im Winter mögen die Veränderungen gar nicht.
Durch die geringe Tiefe ergeben sich starke Schwankungen der Temperatur und anderen Werten.


----------



## ReinerG (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Jörg,
Folie ist noch in Reserve. Ich könnte den Teich erhöhen und ca 20 - 30 cm dabei rausholen. Reicht die Tiefe dann aus?

Gruß
Reiner


----------



## lissbeth66 (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Rainer,
Jeder Zentimeter zählt . Bei 30 cm mehr hättest Du den Meter ja wenigstens erreicht und Deinen Fischen schon mehr Lebensqualitet gegönnt. Da Du ja sicher nicht in die Tiefe gehen willst weil Du dann alles wieder rausholen musst wäre es schon gut wenn Du aufbaust so weit Du kannst.

Finde es toll das Du darueber nachdenkst.


----------



## Joerg (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Rainer,
da ich bei mir auch nicht auf die erwünschte Tiefe von 1,8 m kam, hab ich eine kleine Mauer gemacht.
Die finde ich und jeder der an den Teich kommt toll, weil sie sich gut in die Umgebung einpasst.
Hab gerade meine Füße drauf liegen und man ist den Fischen auch näher.

Ein größeres Volumen wirkt sich positiv auf die Fische aus, da sie schnelle Schwankungen nicht mögen.
Auch im Winter bringt das Vorteile, da mehr Platz zum Überleben bleibt.


----------



## ReinerG (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo zusammen,
erst einmal danke für eure Antworten.
An eine kleine Mauer habe ich auch gedacht. Allerdings würde ich sie dann gerne aussen schräg auslaufen lassen um sie mit Natursteinen aus dem Steinbruch zu verkleiden. Nun soll das Ganze natürlich nicht zur Chinesischen Mauer ausarten. Ich muß mal sehen, wie ich das bewerkstellige. Mittlerweile haben die Pflanzen "Zuwachs" bekommen. Durch eine Teichauflösung eines Bekannten haben __ Froschbiss, Krebsscheren, Seerose und __ Hechtkraut nun auch 2 Wasserfedern, wenn auch kleine, und noch eine sehr schöne Seerose als Gesellschaft bekommen. Ich hoffe, das sie sich in meinem Teich wohlfühlen werden. 

Lieben Gruß
Reiner


----------



## ReinerG (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Sodele,
wir waren im Steinbruch und durften feststellen, das eine Natursteinumrandung in diesem Jahr absolut unser Budget sprengen wird.
Allerdings hatte ich noch einige ältere Terassensteine und habe für dieses Jahr improvisiert.
Die Folie habe ich zwischen die Steine geklemmt und somit erst einmal eine Erhöhung von ca. 20 cm rausgeholt. Die Plane ist nun vollständig unter Wasser.
Ein weiterer schöner Effekt dieser Anhebung ist, das wir nun eine größere Fläche für Sumpfflanzen erhalten haben.
Ebenso positiv finden wir nun, das sich das Ufer nicht mehr streng an die Grabungen halten muß, sondern viel natürlicher aussieht.
Nächste Woche bekommen wir noch Pflanzen von einer Teichauflösung.
Mal schauen wie es dann aussieht.
Der Filter verschwindet natürlich noch vom Rand. Dafür muß ich mir noch etwas überlegen.
Ich hoffe, das das Wetter noch ein wenig hält und wir unsere kleine Ruheoase noch ein wenig genießen können.
Und hier noch ein paar Bildchen vom Provisorium.

LG Reiner


----------



## lissbeth66 (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Toll ! Das sieht auch noch viel besser aus als vorher . 



Die Terassensteine passen eigentlich sehr gut in diese Anlage und Deine Goldis haben mehr Lebensqualität  .

Allerdings sehe ich Dich nächstes Jahr schon welche abfangen und verschenken  . Bei mir haben sie sich dieses Jahr verdoppelt und ich bin gerade am verschenken .....Hätte ich vor einem Jahr gewusst wie schnell die sich vermehren hätte ich niemals 15 Stück eingesetzt . Nun denke ich an einen Sonnenbarsch um der Vermehrung Einhalt zu gebieten ...


----------



## Zacky (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Reiner

...ich finde deinen Teich ganz schick und die improvisierte Teichumrandung ist doch gar nicht so schlecht. Wenn du die vermörtelst und dann ggf. von außen noch verputzen ist doch alles tip-top.


----------



## ReinerG (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Karin, hallo Zacky,
danke für Eure Antworten.
Meine Frau meinte sofort, ich könnte das als feste Installation machen und nicht als Provisorium. Aber Ihr kennt das ja sicher selber, man hat halt erst einmal so seine Vorstellungen für die Gestaltung im Kopf.
Ich werde dann wohl noch in diesem Jahr mit dem Fundament für die Steine und dem anschließenden vermörteln beginnen. Ob ich es von außen auch verputze muß ich mir noch durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Das sieht dann vielleicht doch nicht ganz so dolle aus.
Karin, der Sonnenbarsch geht ja wohl nur an die Minigoldies und nicht an die Goldies selber
Das wäre dann eine elegante Lösung, um das Wachstum des Bestandes auf natürlichem Wege zu begrenzen.

LG
Reiner


----------



## tomsteich (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Reiner,

hast Du wirklich in einem Steinbruch nachgefragt? Was sollten denn die Steine kosten, welche Dein Budget sprengen? 

Du brauchst doch sicher für die Teichumrandung keine Unmengen. Ich schätze (wenn die Bilder nicht täuschen) es reichen bei Dir einige Kofferraumladungen, falls Du Kosten für einen Transporter sparen willst. Bei mir waren bei ähnlich kleinen Projekten das teuerste die Benzinkosten für die Hin- und Rückfahrt. Gelegentlich, wenn ich zwischen den tonnenschweren Lastern auf die Waage gefahren bin, hat man müde gelächelt und mich gleich weiter geschickt, d.h. die Berechnung der paar hundert Kilo sich geschenkt. 

Eine Tonne kostet doch ohnehin nur ein paar Euros. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## bayernhoschi (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hey Thomas,


> Eine Tonne kostet doch ohnehin nur ein paar Euros.


Das liegt glaub ich ganz an der Gegend.
Ich sollte bei uns für die Tonne 320 € bezahlen

Reiner, ich seh das ähnlich wie Zacky, nur das verputzen würde ich mir sparen.
Sieht meiner Meinung nach besser aus wenn die Steinoptik erhalten bleibt.


----------



## lissbeth66 (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Reiner,

Natürlich gehen die __ Sonnenbarsche nicht an Deine Größeren Goldis nur an de kleinen Nachwuchs, solltest aber nur einen nehmen oder 2 vom gleichen Geschlecht denn Sonnenbarsche vermehren sich auch sehr freudig 

Dein Teich sieht übrigens so groß aus obwohl wir das gleiche Volumen haben


----------



## Eisbergle (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Reiner,

Ja die Steine sind bei uns auch so teuer. Ich habe welche von einem Bauunternehmen gekauf, die hatten eine uralte Scheuer aus Sandstein abgerissen ... 8 Tonnen für ca. 650 Euro war dann eher ein Schnäppchen ..
Bin aber auch nicht nicht fertig ... Werd bei Gelegenheit mal Bilder einstellen

Übrigens ... Wie kommst du auf 6000 Liter 6,5 m² x Durchschnitte teichtiefe ,,, da müsste das schon fast 1 m tief sein


----------



## tomsteich (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

....da bin ich jetzt schon geschockt. 320 Euro für eine Tonne Steine? Jetzt echt für unbearbeitete Bruchsteine, also für Steine, welche Du Dir selbst im Steinbruch zusammen suchst? Vielleicht sind da Privatkunden unerwünscht und das ist eine Abwehrkondition. 

Reiner wohnt ja in Dortmund(?). Schon bei der ersten ortsansässigen Fa. (Oberste GmbH) welche ich bei Google finde, kann er sich laut Homepage für 10 Euro den Kofferraum voll machen (mit allem was er im Steinbruch findet). Das deckt sich in etwa mit meinen Erfahrungen, also um die 30 Euro die Tonne.

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## ReinerG (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe beizeiten für ein anderes Projekt für 10 € den Kofferraum füllen wollen. Soweit, so schlecht. Als ich im Steinbruch, der liegt übrigens kurz vor Hagen, anfragte, wurde ich zu einem Haufen kleinster Bruchsteine geführt, mit denen man nichts anfangen konnte. Für die "guten" wollten die damals schon richtig Geld haben. Und auch jetzt ist unter 200 € nichts zu bekommen. Und das eine Tonne Steine nicht grad viel ist, wisst ihr sicher selber. Da sich das aber eh erledigt hat, meine Frau findet die jetzige Optik prima, werde ich das vermörteln und die Steinoptik lassen.
Ich bin auf 6000 Liter gekommen, weil die Wasseruhr das so angezeigt hat
Karin, durch die Umrandung und Flutung des Uferbereiches sieht er wirklich sehr groß aus, hier täuscht die Optik mehr vor als es ist


----------



## bayernhoschi (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Reiner,


> meine Frau findet die jetzige Optik prima, werde ich das vermörteln und die Steinoptik lassen.




@Thomas,
bei uns gibts leider keine Steinbrüche.
Die einzigste Möglichkeit war ein Baustoffhandel und der hat diese Preise tatsächlich verlangt.

Habs dann aber mit Vitamin B und witer südlich günstiger bekommen


----------



## ReinerG (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Neuigkeiten:
Den Fischbesatz habe ich auf ca. 20 Fischlein reduziert, will sagen, habe die Fische verschenkt. Nächste Anschaffung ist dann ein Sonnenbarsch. Wobei sich mir die Frage stellt, ob ein Sonnenbarsch allein nicht an Einsamkeit leidet(ich meine das wirklich ernst).
Die Krebsscheren scheinen sich wohlzufühlen, sie bilden fast alle Ableger. Nachdem ich mich wieder einmal ein bischen durch das Forum gelesen habe, scheint das ja nicht unbedingt normal zu sein und freut mich daher umso mehr.
Die __ Papageienfeder scheint nun zu wachsen, ist aber komplett braun. Wird sie erst über der Wasseroberfläche grün?
Ok, das kann ich sicher auch noch nachlesen.
Der Teich ist auch nach der Erhöhung dicht! Das war nicht unbedingt zu vermuten. Eigentlich wollte ich die überstehende Folie auf das erforderliche Maß abschneiden und bin das eine oder oder andere mal auch darauf herumgelaufen
Aber sie hat es überlebt  Und das freut mich wirklich sehr.
Die Algenbildung hält sich noch sehr in Grenzen. Eigentlich verwundert mich das. Andere, neu angelegte Teiche, scheinen ja wohl zunächst sehr mit Schwebalgen kämpfen zu müssen.
Aber wahrscheinlich kommt das noch.
Vielleicht liegt es ja auch am guten Dortmunder Wasser

Soweit mal wieder ein Zustandsbericht.

LG
Reiner


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Reiner,
ich glaube nicht das ein Sonnenbarsch an Einsamkeit leidet, es gibt hier im Forum viele die einzelne __ Sonnenbarsche halten. Von denen meldet sich sicher noch jemand und kann dir dann genaues mitteilen.

Meine __ Papageienfeder hat mittlerweile auch eine Länge von 1m erreicht
Die neuen Triebe sind zwar grün, jedoch die alten braun bis auf die letzten 10-15cm, die sind kräftig grün.
Ob das normal ist Ich hoffe schon

Ob deine fehlende Algenblildung am Dortmunder Wasser liegt
Vieleicht ist es ja auch die Jahreszeit

Die meisten haben ja im Frühling probleme mit der Algenblüte.
Das kann allerdings auch daran liegen, das die meisten Neubauten im Frühjahr abgeschlossen werden


----------



## ReinerG (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Nun habe ich mal wieder viel gelesen, und bin so schlau als wie zuvor
Ich weiß nämlich nicht, womit ich den Teichboden belegen soll. Einerseits soll man ihn mit Sand bedecken, nicht mit Kieselsteinen. Andererseits ist es wieder nicht gut, wenn man keinen Bodenablauf hat sondern mit einem Schlammsauger arbeiten will. Nun war ich eigentlich kurz davor, die Kieselsteine durch Sand zu ersetzen, bin aber sehr verunsichert, da der Schlammsauger sich auch des Sandes bemächtigen wird

Kurzum, ich bin ratlos
Vielleicht kann mir jemand aufgrund meiner eingestellten Bilder einen Tipp geben, ich wäre sehr dankbar.

LG
Reiner


----------



## ReinerG (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Mir bleibt die Ratlosigkeit erhalten


----------



## lissbeth66 (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Reiner,
Ich hab's auch falsch gemacht und Kies drin und merke schon das sich dazwischen einiges absetzt und wenn die Lücken mal voll sind wird der Kies nicht mehr zu sehen sein.

Ich denke beim Sand geht's besser wenn man mit dem Schlammsauger nicht zu nah über die Sandfläche geht sondern immer schön übern Mulm bleibt . 

Weiß es nicht besser denke aber das man den Dreh dann raus hat wie man nicht zuviel Sand aufnimmt.

Außerdem kann die Pumpe mehr Dreck aufnehmen da dieser eben liegt und nicht in irgendwelchen Ritzen festhängt.


----------



## ReinerG (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Karin,
danke für die Antwort.Ich hatte mir so etwas schon gedacht und werde mir die Mühe machen und den Kies, soweit möglich, wieder entfernen und durch Sand ersetzen.
Was mich sehr freut, das alle Pflanzen, die wir auch alle neu besorgen mußten, wunderbar in dem Wasser zurecht kommen, keine ist eingegangen oder mickrig geblieben.
Da darf man gespannt sein, wie sie den Winter verkraften.

LG
Reiner


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

moin Reiner,
hinsichtlich "Einzelhaltung Sonnenbarsch".
Wir hatten auch erst nur einen Sonnenbarsch... der hat sich wunderbar in den Schwarm __ Shubunkin und Sarasa integriert. Okay, manchmal kriegte er sowas wie Revierverhalten, dann hat er die Bunten gescheucht. Im letzten Jahr nahmen wir dann einen zweiten Sonnenbarsch dazu, der sich ebenfalls in den Schwarm Bunte integrierte. Wenn ich mit Lebendfutter an den Teich komme, Regen - oder Mehlwürmer geht Jonny (Nr. 1) ganz ordentlich auf Butch (Nr. 2) los, RICHTIGES Revierverhalten an den Tag legend. Wenn ich sie nur beobachte und nicht füttere, stehen die beiden __ Sonnenbarsche auch nicht zusammen, sondern jeder "bewacht seine eigene Teichseite"
Daher kann ich mir irgendwie nicht wirklich vorstellen, daß einer der Beiden "einsam ist".
Sicherlich wäre es etwas anders, wenn sie ein Pärchen wären... aber da sei der liebe Gott davor Hunderte von kleinen Sonnenbarschen... das braucht man wie ein Loch im Kopf!
Und im übrigen.. schöner Teich und willkommen im Forum


----------



## Sandra1976 (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo, 
wir haben auch nur einen Sonnenbarsch, wegen der schon vielfach angesprochenen Supergauvermehrung. Unser Sepp hat sich in diesem Jahr um das doppelte vergrößert, er hält wie versprochen unseren Goldischwarm an Jungtieren im Zaum. Haben nur 3 oder 4 Babys bei ca. 30 Shubunkis und Goldis. Sehr ordentlich gearbeitet 
Ansonsten schwimmt er mit den Kois und den anderen im Schwarm mit. Ich glaub nicht, dass er sich einsam fühlt. Würde mich da eher Eva-Marias Beobachtung anschließen. Kleiner Räuber, der sein eigenes Revier im Zaum hält und da Freundschaft nicht wirklich schätzt.
Liebe Grüße Sandra


----------



## ReinerG (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Eva-Maria und Sandra,
danke für eure Erfahrungsberichte über den "kleinen Racker" 
Mal sehen, ob ich dieses Jahr noch einen ergattern kann.
Im übrigen auch ein Kompliment sowohl für eure Teiche als auch eure Gärten.
Alles sehr schön!

LG
Reiner


----------



## ReinerG (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo zusammen,
ein Jahr ist ins Land gegangen und ich möchte euch meinen Teich zeigen, wie er sich nun darstellt.

LG
Reiner


----------

